# HP 6735b no arranca



## fabper (Nov 1, 2011)

Al encender mi HP 6735b la pantalla no se ilumina, pero si funciona el ventilador y se encienden las luces indicadores,  las luces del bloqueo de mayúsculas y la del bloqueo de teclado numérico parpadean 5 veces seguidas ambas luces a la vez. Segun el codigo es Error general de la placa del sistema. Que se debe hacer al respecto para que la maquina vuelva a funcionar.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Si está en garantía al servicio tecnico urgentemente.
De lo contrario sería bueno por sacar las memorias y hacer una inspeccion visual del mother buscando sulfatacion , o partes quemadas.


----------



## fabper (Nov 2, 2011)

No tiene garantia, la memoria funciona, a simple vista no hay daño en la placa. Ya le cambie la pasta termica pero igual sigue con el problema.


----------



## fabper (Nov 3, 2011)

Solucione mi problema, le resolde el VGA y ademas le puse una plaquita de cobre, con pasta termica, entre el VGA y el disipador para que hagan contacto.


----------

